# West Texas



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Got this in an email this morning. Stunning photos and great music. Enjoy!






*Wyman, the photographer, used to live in the old jail in Benjamin, TX. The photo of the coiled rattlesnake appeared on the cover of a wildlife magazine in the 80s. He said there were times he crawled a long way on his belly to get a good shot of a wild animal. *

*The music is by Doug Smith. Doug is from Petersburg and lives south of town. Doug plays by ear- He can not read music, but has many CDs. A pickup accident left Doug paralyzed and he does not play any more. Most of the pictures were taken in the rolling plains ( cap rock to Seymour , the Fork, 6666, and Waggoner Ranches. There are some scenes in Palo Duro Canyon.*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What, not the mountians that I love! Oh yes I love that part also and also the Hill Country that I live in. Youuu Betttt, I love Texas! -- Tex
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=west+texas+mountains+photos&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=0l0l1l3766l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=564&wrapid=tlif132086647896810&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

http://www.google.com/search?pq=west+texas+mountains+photos&hl=en&sugexp=ppwl&cp=16&gs_id=1a&xhr=t&q=texas+hill+country+photos&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=564&wrapid=tljp1320866690796224&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very cool love the music was a great choice with the pics


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------

